#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  AISI T-192 Vol.II Part VII  NEEDED

## parham71

Dear Friends,

I need AISI T-192 Vol.II Part VII ; anybody could help !?

thank you in advance .



ParhaM  :Smile: See More: AISI T-192 Vol.II Part VII  NEEDED

----------


## m.boka

I need Too.
Please send it ?
Thank you

----------


## tony_black

see link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## baibur

10x tony black

----------


## deyprasen

Dear Tony Black...

Can U help me with BS-code for cooling tower psychrometric calculations.

Pl. also let me know if u have complete AWWA M11.....its little bit urgent..

any help from me is welcomed...

Regards.

P. Dey

----------


## tony_black

?!?!?! :Confused: 

Did this previous thread not have what you are looking for?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

It seems to only be missing BS 4485-1:1969, which is only "Water cooling towers. *Glossary of terms*"; and I don't think that is what you are looking for.

I am not immediately aware of any other British standards that you may be looking for

----------


## m.boka

Dear Tony Black
*Thank you very much*

----------


## cris_2010

Dear Tonly 
please up load AISI T-192 
here i can see the pDF file as atachment 
but it is not able to download 
please help me 
thanks 
christy

----------


## Ali366

I could not download the attachment. Is there any problem with the attachment?

----------


## tony_black

It appears the attachment got corrupted see the link in post #3

----------


## aspa

Please upload again, link is dead

----------


## garm0704

please,,,, I need AISI T-192, Volume II, Part VII  Anchor Bolt Chairs somebody help me ????

----------


## tony_black

Here is the entire AISI Steel Plate Engineering Data


- Volume 1: Steel Tanks for Liquid Storage 
- Volume 2: Useful Information in the Design of Plate Structures

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: AISI T-192 Vol.II Part VII  NEEDED

----------


## aspa

thank you very much

----------


## KP SAHU

Pl help me too,
I need AISI T-192, Volume II, Part VII Anchor Bolt Chairs .

KP SAHU

----------


## marvinfreestyler

I need AISI T-192  some one help me !?

----------


## marvinfreestyler

I need AISI T-192 someone please help !?

----------


## ssmith

> Here is the entire AISI Steel Plate Engineering Data
> - Volume 1: Steel Tanks for Liquid Storage 
> - Volume 2: Useful Information in the Design of Plate Structures
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link is dead,does anybody upload it again?thanks

----------


## august8

Please upload it again. Thanks

----------


## ahmetkocak

Dear Friends 

I need AISI E-1 urgently ; anybody could help !?

thank you in advance .

----------


## KP SAHU

Pl upload again all volume  having plate data from AISI

----------


## sevenieh

Can you upload it again plz? I need aisi T-192 plz.

----------


## Nabilia

AISI Steel Plate Engineering Data Vol1&2.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bestleemh

Thanks, Nabilia.

----------


## KP SAHU

Thanks a lot for such a great help by uploading AISI plate data

See More: AISI T-192 Vol.II Part VII  NEEDED

----------


## PIESTRO

where is the file?

----------


## Nabilia

Cleaned up with OCR and Bookmarks...

AISI Steel Plate Engineering Data Volumes 1 & 2.pdf 14.565 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## magednayer

thers no file abloaded

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Tony_black,
It seems the file is deleated. Appreciate if you can upload the file & share the link again. Thanks in advance.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Nabilia,
Thanks for the share

----------


## shfsart

Dear Nabilia,
Thank you very much for the share .

----------


## Zals

Link not working, can anyone help with AISI t-192?

----------


## CARLOS1712

Can any body provide me link for 

aisi t-192 or e-1 volume-ii part-vii

thanks in advance 

nabilia please upload

----------


## purav

Deat sirs pls upload this : AISI E-1, Volume II, Part VII,i need it badly,

Thanks,

----------


## alex man

nabila plz share it i need it urgently

----------


## rina septiana

Dear Tony,
please up load AISI T-192 again

I need it 

thanks before

----------


## ZHONGRONG

please upload, thanks.

See More: AISI T-192 Vol.II Part VII  NEEDED

----------


## meet786

Kindly reup the link......
none of the links provided above, are working.

----------


## KARTHIK R S

kindly re-upload again......

----------


## Pr1am0

The link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rina septiana

Thank you very much...

----------


## magdy_eng

many thanks

----------


## c1366

pls again if you will, upload the AISI steel plate data Vol 1 & 2.  Thx.

----------


## KP SAHU

I need Latest Edition  of these fantastic document. Please Share

----------

